# لم تكن تسمح / لم تكن لتسمح



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما الفرق في المعنى بين لم تكن تسمح ولم تكن لتسمح؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

اللام هنا هي لام الجحود تفيد النفي نفيا قاطعا لا عودة فيه.


----------

